# Fuzzy white stuff on DW! HELP!!



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

What is this fuzzy white stuff on my driftwood? Everytime i scrub it clean, it comes back. It seems like it's on all of the driftwoods. AAHHHHHHHhhhhhh!!!
Doesn't look like BBA.
How do I kill it and any idea why it grew on the driftwood?
Thanks!


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

the nerite snails havnt touched it?? maybe try placing the snails over the mold if u can.. even if the nerites did eat it they would probably get pretty full fast lol.. thats alot of mold or whatever it is..


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats just your driftwood decaying I think, I used to get them and whenever I took the DW out of the water it dries out and turns out to be mold.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a mould type growth that grows on excess carbohydrates that leach from DW. BNP's and Ottos will eat it, or you can keep scrubbing it off until the nutrient source depletes itself and the growth stops.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 ^ , I had some of these on my wood, but when I bought otos they eat all of them in day one.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

fisherman said:


> the nerite snails havnt touched it?? maybe try placing the snails over the mold if u can.. even if the nerites did eat it they would probably get pretty full fast lol.. thats alot of mold or whatever it is..


When I got the nerites, I placed all 3 onto the fluff but they went into hiding right away.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

er201, Stuart, arash53
Thanks for the input!
I have 2 long fin albino BNP and 2 albino BNP in there. Will put another 2 BNP and see if they will conquer the mould. If not then I will get a bunch of ottos. 
Thanks again everyone for your knowledge.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it doesn't work just wipe it off, or boil the driftwood. Mine stopped after a boil and few days of wiping it off


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Great to know I am not the only one. i get that on new driftwood, have taken it out and scrubbed it down the past 4 wc's and still comes back.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> Great to know I am not the only one. i get that on new driftwood, have taken it out and scrubbed it down the past 4 wc's and still comes back.


Have you tried boiling it?


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

No I haven't The pieces are really long and awkward shaped that don't really fit into pots.

I was debating using one of my fish transferring bins and just filling it with boiling water to let it soak. It is really a nasty site on my usually clean dw.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> No I haven't The pieces are really long and awkward shaped that don't really fit into pots.
> 
> I was debating using one of my fish transferring bins and just filling it with boiling water to let it soak. It is really a nasty site on my usually clean dw.


That works too, give it a try


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I've scrubbed it all down now. Let's see if it comes back.


----------

